# For those of you who like my photography..



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just launched a .com site for it! 

A good friend of mine designed it for me, I'm so excited about it. Feel free to have a look around and let me know what you think!

KMS Petography

If anyone has suggestions on things to change, please let me know! You can also find me on FB: https://www.facebook.com/kmspetography


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Kady I am so excited for you!
Your website is really nice.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Oh Kady I am so excited for you!
> Your website is really nice.


Thanks! It turned out just how I was hoping it would


----------

